

Show HN: Translate text through random languages, 35 times - dfkoz
http://dfkoz.com/lost-in-translation/

======
MichaelCrawford
"Coke Adds Life" yields "'Coca-Cola', and a large part of his life and death."

I thought of Coke Adds Life because a marketing campaign in China led the
locals to take it as "Coke brings your ancestors back from the dead".

------
gus_massa
I got a strange result: [http://dfkoz.com/lost-in-
translation/?seed=The%20cat%20is%20...](http://dfkoz.com/lost-in-
translation/?seed=The%20cat%20is%20under%20the%20chair).

Repeating this a few times, it falls in something like "Rapporten أنا stjal的。"
or "Katten根据etole的。" and the further translations don't change.

My guess is that in these expressions the language is not autodetected, so the
text in not translated to the new language.

------
jones1618
The translator bots have dirty minds. Give them the golden rule: "Do to others
only what you would have them do to you." and you get "I did it with other
people, and you want to try."

~~~
nunull
I've just tried "Do to others only what you would have them do to you." and
got "I just want to do it."

------
skelsey
Might be an interesting way to find errors in translation software.

~~~
bbcbasic
This could be an interesting way to see the software, and there is an error in
the translation.

